# [CONKY] cherche use flag (resolu)

## floc_12

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de me configurer conky et je n'arrive pas a trouver le flag use qui me permettrait d'afficher la fréquence du processeur (variables ${freq_dyn_g} sous conky).

emerge -pv conky

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/conky-1.8.0-r1  USE="X apcupsd audacious hddtemp ncurses portmon rss truetype wifi -curl -debug -eve -imlib -iostats -lua -lua-cairo -lua-imlib -math -moc -mpd -nano-syntax -nvidia -thinkpad -vim-syntax -weather-metar -weather-xoap" 0 kB

```

Quelqu'un saurait il quel use flage je dois rajouter ?

MerciLast edited by floc_12 on Tue Jul 20, 2010 9:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poussin

je ne vois pas cette variable là http://conky.sourceforge.net/variables.html

----------

## floc_12

Salut,

La variable freq_dyn_g est mentionnée ici :

http://wiki.tapriuneclak.com/index.php?title=Conky_-_Moniteur_syst%C3%A8me_simple_et_l%C3%A9ger#Les_variables

 *Quote:*   

> # freq_dyn : Affiche la fréquence du CPU en MHz mais celle-ci est calculée en comptant les cycles d'horloge pour exécuté une instruction. Seulement disponible sur x86 et amd64.
> 
> # freq_dyn_g : Comme au dessus mais résultat en GHz.

 

en fait j'ai repris mon script conky de ma debian, et ca fonctionnait.

Merci

----------

## boozo

'alute

en fait oui et non (cf. changelog) mais rien à voir avec les uses   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 2008-12-07
> 
> 	* Removing $freq_dyn and $freq_dyn_g due to license issues (see sf.net
> 
> 	tracker bug #2166612)
> ...

 

Sinon je cois que certains utilisaient lua pour contourner à toi de voir (personnellement ${freq_g} me suffit très bien mais bon...) et un moteur de recherche t'en dira plus si jamais

----------

## floc_12

merci boozo pour la réponse,

je vais regarder avec lua, sinon ce n'est pas bien grave, je me demandais pourquoi ca ne fonctionnait pas.

Bonne soirée

----------

## d2_racing

Tu peux t'inspirer de ce script si tu veux : http://www.gentoo-quebec.org/wiki/index.php/Guide_Conky

----------

